

IPhone app adds COD features to Paintball & Airsoft - piwh1000
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/overwatch-real-world-combat-gaming

======
ltcoleman
This is a great idea! Airsoft is becoming so popular and using augmented
reality to bring perks to real-life is exciting.

